# Where do you get your grit guards from?



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I didn't even realise these things existed until I watched the videos in Big Syd's sticky - did a quick search but didn't find what I was after.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

If your talking about the meg's grit guards charlie i can get them, i should be going to the TT Shop open day, i know you probably wont be going but i could always pass one on to someone who can bring it to you or a meet


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

denimblue225turbo said:


> If your talking about the meg's grit guards charlie i can get them, i should be going to the TT Shop open day, i know you probably wont be going but i could always pass one on to someone who can bring it to you or a meet


Cheers Glen  how much are they? I may well be coming along with Nic - It is my sis's birthday the day before and we are having a BBQ on the 8th so will probably leave about 12.30.

Charlie


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i think i can get them for around £7, might be a bit cheaper, depends how much i can sweet talk my mate chris, the company i worked for for 5 years 'motorspares' do them and he still works there so im sure he can do me a deal as i will be buying other stuff aswell. Well thats the time i will be there, definatly morning time 10 onwards for a couple of hours i reckon


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

[b]Hi

Would i be able to purchase a grit guard from you.

If not could you please advise where i could get one from off the internet or any shops.

cheers

L9KYM[/b]


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

cleanyourcar.com do them about £10


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't use them..

I use big deep buckets instead, I found when you used them, you would still swill up dirt and crap at the bottom of the bucket..

I use plasterers buckets, fill and use the upper section of the buckets..

Works for me..


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Some places charge silly money for simple gear.

I use a couple of builders buckets. £1 or less from a builder's merchants or Wickes.

For a grit guard I use a plastic mat/grid designed to fit in your kitchen sink and protect your best china. Cost is pennies and simple to cut into 2/3 bits to fit the bucket.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Grit guards dont swirl the water beneath the guard so the dirt wont come back up into the top water


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Bought mine from motor serve in Wolverton for £7.99


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I got mine from Elite Car Care.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Cheers guys for all the responses - Davy as you are very local to me Motor Serve sounds like a good idea 

However that said Dooka Detailing (Rob) came and did an assessment of my car and did the boot panel as a tester - when he was finished I could see the moon reflecting in it   and it looked like I could dip my hand straight into the paint    so if he says they ain't needed then I am happy to take his advice - talk about your all time OCD Boy 

Charlie


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

Morning Guys

Thanks to everyone for the replies.

I did buy one off the internet yesterday, £6.00 plus £2.00 postage.

I will give it a go.

L9KYM [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Charlie, one of my many middle names is OCD, but hey ho..

Will get those pics over to you later today..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

dooka said:


> Charlie, one of my many middle names is OCD, but hey ho..
> 
> Will get those pics over to you later today..


"Muppet" being another one for coming back to my house looking for your phone only to find you had been sitting on it all along - oh how we laughed :lol:

I gave your card to my embroidery woman this morning, her hubby has a red MK2 TT in need of your expert attention 

Her name and email address are - (call her Nicky) [email protected] - she said if the labels were too small she could recommend somewhere else for you to try.

Charlie


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Cheers mate..

Laugh all you like young man..

I have already given two of yours out..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

dooka said:


> Cheers mate..
> 
> Laugh all you like young man..
> 
> I have already given two of yours out..


Throwing two out of the window as you drive along don't count :lol: :lol: :lol:

Will let you know when I know more from Audi re paint.

Charlie


----------

